# iPod connection with Australian Golf IV



## Heavenly (Aug 12, 2001)

Has anyone been able to hardwire connect their iPod to the standard stereo dash unit that came with Australian models of Golf IV.
I recall that these dash units have something special in terms of connector/spec that it would only work with so called VW brand of CD changers (at a rip-off price). I never opted for the changer but now wonder if there's a way where one can pipe one's music from an iPod into this stereo unit?
Has anyone done it? Or knows the specs of these stereo unit.
I am not keen on the FM solution eg. iTrip etc.


----------



## bigmak (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: iPod connection with Australian Golf IV (Heavenly)*

check out http://www.enfig.com . i'm sure there are resellers of products such as the ones they sell down in your area--importing it could cost an arm and a leg....


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: iPod connection with Australian Golf IV (Heavenly)*

http://www.mp3yourcar.com has info. It should hook right in to the CD changer port.


----------



## bigmak (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: iPod connection with Australian Golf IV (Buran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buran* »_http://www.mp3yourcar.com has info. It should hook right in to the CD changer port.

ouch, they are expensive!! 190 dollars...


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: iPod connection with Australian Golf IV (bigmak)*

True, but they're not the only ones out there. Keep looking! Here's another:
Dension ICELink v1.1 iPod Car Dock Review


----------



## Heavenly (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: iPod connection with Australian Golf IV (Buran)*

Very much appreciate people's tips on this. However, the dash unit for Golf in Australia are different to N American models, and I suspect those US stores won't have the right equipment.
AFAIK, the dash units supplied here are the same as those installed for European Golfs (manufactured in Wolfberg). So if anyone who has experiences with this setup on their Euro Golfs would probably be closer to the mark. I also understand that these head units were manufactured by Alpine, although they may well have some special VW proprietary connection spec, as regular Alpine CD changers won't work with these VW units.


----------



## pest (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: iPod connection with Australian Golf IV (Heavenly)*

hey it is cool to see that there are guys from sydney on the forum . I lived in manly and worked at surfblanks when i backpacked across aus . Hope the beach is still clean and waves are still breaking , later


----------



## Heavenly (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: iPod connection with Australian Golf IV (pest)*

Absolutely. This Christmas and New Year has been very mild with excellent surfs and sea!


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: iPod connection with Australian Golf IV (Heavenly)*

The Gamma radio is made by Blaupunkt and works fine with the US-market CD changer. I wouldn't have recommended these if I wasn't aware of that fact -- I had a Gamma radio for a while.


----------



## Heavenly (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: iPod connection with Australian Golf IV (Buran)*

The problem here is that it may work with US-market CD changers but not necessarily with Australian-market units.
Has any Aussie Golf owner or technicians have actually done this mod and know the inside info?


----------



## YellowDieselGolf (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: iPod connection with Australian Golf IV (Heavenly)*

Come on over to the *aussie forum*. My stock head unit was made by EUROVOX, but I've installed a blaupunkt HU with aux-in. A couple of the aussie 'texers run FM transmiters








Edited because I'm a dummy and put the wrong link in!


_Modified by YellowDieselGolf at 7:42 PM 1-4-2005_


----------



## Heavenly (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: iPod connection with Australian Golf IV (YellowDieselGolf)*

Oh, the stock unit is Eurovox? Were you able to make any connection to that stock unit? From your photo, you just changed the whole system, right? Are you aware of anyone able to hardwire into that stock radio/cd head unit? And do you recall what kind of I/O connections are on the rear panel?
And where's this Aussie Forum? Don't see it on VWvortex...


_Modified by Heavenly at 6:38 PM 1-4-2005_


----------



## YellowDieselGolf (Jan 4, 2003)

Sorry, I put the wrong link in my above post. It should be working now. My stock unit:
















It has connections for a stacker, but I didn't research, because I had the blaupunkt HU spare. I'm still running stock speakers and amp.


----------



## Heavenly (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (YellowDieselGolf)*

That's great and thanks a lot! That's the exact stock unit as in my Golf. Now the question is, does any "experts" here recognize those connectors?
When I enquired about CD stackers when I bought my Golf, the dealer said that it would only take a VW brand stacker and is not compatible with any of the third party jobs. For my purpose, I would be happy enough to just able to pipe the music through the stock head unit (via CD channel). It would not be necessary to control the iPods various functions through the stock head unit.


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: iPod connection with Australian Golf IV (YellowDieselGolf)*

Is that a custom mount that works with an iSkin or other case? If so, I'm looking for one.
I'm not sure what you all mean by "stacker". It must be a regional language difference. Are you referring to the CD changer?


----------



## Heavenly (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: iPod connection with Australian Golf IV (Buran)*

cd stacker = cd changer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YellowDieselGolf (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: iPod connection with Australian Golf IV (Buran)*

Yeah, I'm using an adjustable holder that was designed for mobile phones. It was dirt cheap. It's attatched to the dash via this


----------



## blarsen (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: iPod connection with Australian Golf IV (bigmak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigmak* »_
ouch, they are expensive!! 190 dollars...

They cost less then the other models out and I bet they would ship it to you.


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: iPod connection with Australian Golf IV (YellowDieselGolf)*

Neat! Can you get the mfr. etc info?


----------



## YellowDieselGolf (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: iPod connection with Australian Golf IV (Buran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buran* »_Neat! Can you get the mfr. etc info?

Who what where when why?








Mfr of the bracket?


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: iPod connection with Australian Golf IV (YellowDieselGolf)*

Yep! Who makes the adjustable bracket? All the ones I've found so far are for caseless iPods (i.e. stock dimensions) and will not fit. The iSkin has saved my iPod from fall damage several times, and I also like the belt clip it has.
BTW, rumor has it you Aussies may get the iTMS finally when MacWorld happens!


----------



## YellowDieselGolf (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: iPod connection with Australian Golf IV (Buran)*

I don't have any info on the mfr, but this should give you an idea. It's a just generic phone holder. I think it cost about $6 AUD.


----------



## Boy Of Death (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: iPod connection with Australian Golf IV (YellowDieselGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YellowDieselGolf* »_I don't have any info on the mfr, but this should give you an idea. It's a just generic phone holder. I think it cost about $6 AUD.









where did you get such a sexy case? got a website for that?


----------



## TolandsFirstJetta (Jan 7, 2005)

Thats a good idea. I never thought of mounting an Ipod like that.


----------



## YellowDieselGolf (Jan 4, 2003)

I got my case from http://www.lajo.biz. I got one of the early 3G cases. It makes the ipod harder to use, but I've heard that the cases got better as more were produced.
Visit http://www.ipodlounge.com for heaps more info on cases and stuff.
I've mounted a remote in my dash to control the ipod, so I don't have to look at it.


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: iPod connection with Australian Golf IV (Boy Of Death)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boy Of Death* »_where did you get such a sexy case? got a website for that?

Mine is from http://www.iskin.com and I have the blue glow-in-the-dark case for my iPod mini. I also purchased the colored screen protector kit and installed the blue one, so the iPod has red buttons and a blue screen... sound familiar?








Hmm, I shall have to investigate phone holders -- I'd been looking for iPod-specific holders. I think there is a place on the right side of the dash (seeing as I'm in the US I sit on the left side to drive) where the holder can be mounted.


----------

